# Forum > Discussion > Media Discussions >  Darkrai Vs. Sardior

## Bartmanhomer

Hello everyone. Today I'm going to do a battle analysis on Darkrai the mythical Nightmare Pokemon and Sardior the Dragon Deity in Dungeons & Dragons. Darkrai's history is legendary. It fought against its counterpart and rival, Cresselia. Darkrai also fought against other Legendary Pokemon knowing its history and background. Dark Tai moves are Dark Void, Ominous Wind, Nightmare, Dream Eater, Dark Pulse, and other moves. Also, Darkrai is very powerful on a multiversal level, so it can fight against a deity that matches Darkrai's power. Sardior is a dragon deity who's the son of Io and the sibling of 10 dragon deity children. He's a lesser deity who has possessed every psion power in the D&D world. He can make new psion powers. Due to Darkrai Dark-Type. Sardior psion powers won't affect Darkrai. This battle will be easy so Darkrai will be the victor of this battle. So what are your thoughts on this battle analysis? I'll love to hear your take on it.  :Smile:

----------

